
ESEA user data released after $100,000 ransom refusal - sea6ear
http://www.espn.com/esports/story/_/id/18438638/esea-user-data-released-100000-ransom-refusal
======
sea6ear
Link to more details (original source material):

[https://play.esea.net/index.php?s=news&d=comments&id=14936](https://play.esea.net/index.php?s=news&d=comments&id=14936)

There was some kind of browser check that took a long time the first time I
went to access this link which is why I didn't submit this as the actual post.

